# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  أرقام علماء وطلاب علم ..

## صبح الأندلسية

أرقام مشايخ ودعاة 
( علماء - وطلاب علم - ودعاة- ومفسرين رؤى - ورقاة - وقراء – ومنسقين)
نرجو منكم نشرها حتى يعم الخير وتنتشر الدعوة وتنهض الصحوة ويزداد الرصيد
ودعواتكم لنا ولمن قام بإعداد وفكرة هذا الجهد  
تنويه : يمكنك أن تطلب رقم جوال الشيخ الذي تريده من تلفون إذاعة القرآن/٠١٤٤٢٥٥١١ 

أخي منسق المحاضرات: الشيخ الذي لم يرد على مكالمتك أرسل له رسالة نصية وأكتب فيها: 
( شيخنا نرغب أن تلقي كلمة في مسجدنا في الموعد الذي يناسبك أنت أو اسمح لنا بتحديده ) 
رئاسة البحوث العلمية والإفتاء
جميع أعضاء هيئة كبار العلماء تجدهم على هذا الرقم: 014595555
من الساعة 8 صباحا إلى 2 ظهرا 
=====================
مفتي عام المملكة
تلفون/ ٠١٤٨١٠٠٠٥تلفون/ ٠١٤٥٨٢٧٥٧ 
تلفون/ ٠١٤١١٥٦٥٦تلفون/ ٠١٤٨٢٩٧٣٠
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ : د. عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن الجبرين:
تلفون/ ٠١٤٢٥٠٤١٦تلفون/ ٠١٤٢٥٣٠٥٠
تلفون/ ٠١٤٢٤٠٥٣٩جوال/ ٠٥٠٥٤٦٥٠٦٨
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: د. صالح بن فوزان الفوزان
تلفون/ ٠١٤٧٧٤٨٨٨تلفون/ ٠١٤٥٨٨٥٧٠تلفون/٠١٤٧٨٧٨٤٠
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: د.عبد العزيز عبد الله الراجحي 
تلفون/ ٠١٤٩١٥٩٣٠تلفون/ ٠١٢٥٨٢٩٣٩
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: عبد الرحمن ناصر البراك 
تلفون/ ٠١٢٤١٤٧٤٧ابنه أحمد/ ٠٥٠٥٤١٩٥٥١
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: أبو بكر الجزائري
هاتف/ ٠٤٨٣٧١٥٠٠
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: د. عبد الله بن علي الركبان 
تلفون/ ٠١٢٧٢٦٧٩٠
=====================
ش: د. أحمد سير مباركي 
تلفون/ ٠١٢٧٢٦٧٩٨تلفون/ ٠١٤٥٩٥٥٥٥
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: د. عبد الله محمد المطلق 
تلفون مباشر/ ٠١٤٥٨٥٤٤٣
هاتف/ ٠١٤٥٩٥٥٥٥ تحويله/٢٦١٩
ج/ ٠٥٠٤٤١٤٤٠٣جوال/ ٠٥٥٥١٤٤٢٧٩
===================== 
فضيلة الشيخ: د. سعد بن ناصر الشثري
تلفون مباشر/ ٠١٤٥٩٧٣٧٩
تلفون/ ٠١٢٥٨٠٢٨تلفون/ ٠١٤٨٨٦٢٤٧
ت/ ٠١٤٥٩٥٥٥٥ تحويله/ ٢٠٠٥
ج/ ٠٥٠٥١١١١٧٧
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: خالد الهويسين 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥٤٩٣٤٥٩هاتف المنزل/ ٠١٢٣٠٢٣٠٩
العنوان: حي النسيم
===================== 
فضيلة الشيخ: عبد العزيز المقبل ج/ ٠٥٠٥١٤٧٩٣٥ 
===================== 
فضيلة الشيخ: د. عبد الله بن محمد الطيار ج/ ٠٥٠٥١٢٣١٠٠ 
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: د. إبراهيم صالح الخضيري 
ج/ ٠٥٠٥٤٠٤٣٧٣تلفون/ ٠١٤٩٦٥٠٥٥
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: عبد العزيز إبراهيم القاسم
( قاضي بالمحكمة الكبرى – يلقي كلمات)
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥٤٨٤٨٠٧
هاتف المنزل/ ٠١٤٢٤٠٧٣٤هاتف العمل/ ٠١٤١١٥٧٩٤
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: د. عبد الكريم الخضير
تلفون/ ٠١٢٣٣٠٠٥٦تلفون/ ٠١٢٣٣٠٠٢٥
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: عبد الله بن سليمان المنيع 
تلفون/ ٠٢٥٥٨٩٢٥٤ تلفون/ ٠٢٥٥٨٦٢٣٨
تلفون/ ٠٢٧٣٨١٩٩٥تلفون/ ٠٢٧٣٨٠٤٥٤١
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥٥٠١٧٣١
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: د. عبد الرحمن السديس
( إمام مسجد الحرم المكي )
هاتف العمل/ ٠٦٤٤٣١١٨٧هاتف المنزل/ ٠٢٥٥٨٢٧٦٥
هاتف/ ٠٢٥٧٤٢٤١٥هاتف/ ٠٢٥٢٧٤٧٣٩
هاتف/ ٠٢٥٢٧٤٧٦٥
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: د. سعود الشريم
) إمام مسجد الحرم المكي )
هاتف المكتب/ ٠٢٥٧٤٦٠٠٤
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: د. علي عبد الرحمن الحذيفي
( إمام وخطيب المسجد النبوي )
هاتف/ ٠٤٨٢٥٣٥٩٦هاتف/ ٠٤٨٤٧٣١٩٥
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: د. صالح بن عبد الله حميد
( إمام الحرم المكي )
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥٤١٠٠٣٥
هاتف المنزل/ ٠٢٥٥٨٠٦٣٩هاتف/ ٠٢٥٧٤٥٩٥٥
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: صلاح البدير
( إمام المسجد النبوي )
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥٤٧٠٨٦٦ جوال/ ٠٥٥٥٤٧٠٨٦٦
===================== 
فضيلة الشيخ: د. سعد الخثلان ج/ ٠٥٥٥٢٣٦٦٨٥ 
===================== 
فضيلة الشيخ: د. عبد الرحمن صالح الأطرم
هاتف العمل/ ٠١٢٥٨٢٢٦٦هاتف/ ٠١٤٧٦٠٢٥٦ 
===================== 
فضيلة الشيخ: منصور عبد العزيز السماري
هاتف/ ٠١٤٩٢٣٤٣٤ 
=====================
الشيخ : عبد الله بن صالح القصير 
ج/ ٠٥٠٥٢٥٥٥٦٥
===================== 
فضيلة الشيخ: عبد المحسن عبد الله الزامل هاتف/ ٠١٢٣٣٠٠٥٦ 
===================== 
الشيخ: علي الشبل 
ج/ ٠٥٠٤٢٨٦٩٣٣ 
===================== 
الشيخ: فهد السنيد 
ج/ ٠٥٠٥٢٠٠١٥٩ 
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: د. عبد الكريم بكار
متخصص في المشاكل الأسرية
جوال/ ٠٥٠٤٧٤٨٩٢٦
=====================
( مركز التنمية الأسرية ) الهاتف الاستشاري الموحد)/٩٢٠٠٠٠٩٠٠ (
فضيلة الشيخ: د. خالد الحليبي 
(يستقبل المشاكل الأسرية والتربوية)
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥٩٢٠٢٠٦
=====================
( مركز آسية للاستشارات التربوية والأسرية) الهاتف الموحد/ ٩٢٠٠٠٠١٩٢
المشرفة على المركز: أ. أسماء الرويشد .
=====================
هاتف الاستشارات الأسرية بمشروع بن باز: يستقبل المشاكل الزوجية والأسرية
تلفون/ ٠١٢٢٩٧٧٧٧
===================== 
مركز المشاعل للاستشارات بالرياض: هاتف/ ٠١٤٣٥٥٠٥٠ 
=====================
د. موسى زعلة (متخصص في الأمراض النفسية)
جوال/ ٠٥٠٦٢٩٥٠٥٩
=====================
الشيخ: خالد الخليوي 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٤٧٦٤٩٦٤
=====================
د. مريد الكلاب
( يستقبل الاستشارات لمدة ساعة فقط: من 4 إلى 5 عصرا)
جوال/ ٠٥٠٤٤٥٥٧٤٩
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: محمد الدويش
(يفتي في المسائل العلمية - تربوي متميز - يلقي دورات في التربية - يستقبل الاستشارات(
جوال/ ٠٥٥٥١٠٣٨٥٠
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: د. محمد العريفي
( يستقبل اتصالاتكم لمدة ساعة فقط: من الساعة 1 إلى 2 ظهرا)
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥٨٤٥١٤٠
=====================
الشيخ : سعد السبر
( يستقبل القضايا الأسرية والاجتماعية )
جوال/ ٠٥٠٤٢٥٠١٩٣
===================== 
الشيخ: د. تركي العطيان 
(يستقبل الاستشارات والقضايا الأسرية)
جوال/ ٠٥٥٥١٠٥٥٢٣ 
=====================
الشيخ: د. عادل العبد الجبار (يستقبل الاستشارات الزوجية)
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥٢٢٠٥٠٣
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: د. غازي عبد العزيز الشمري (يستقبل الاستشارات الأسرية)
ج/ ٠٥٠٤٩٠٢١٨٩ 
=====================
الشيخ: عبد الرحمن العوضة (مربي استشارات تربوية -)
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥٤٦٧٤٠٩
=====================
الشيخ: زيد القرون 
(يستقبل الاستشارات التربوية والاجتماعية )
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥٢٣٢٤٤١
=====================
الشيخ: محمد القحطاني (يستقبل القضايا الاجتماعية(
جوال/ ٠٥٥٥٢٣٢٤١١
=====================
جمعية الشقائق الاجتماعية الخيرية بجدة:
( تستقبل الاستشارات النفسية والاجتماعية )
هاتف/ ٠٢٦٩١٧٧٩٩هاتف/ ٠٢٦٩٠٠٠١١
===================== 
أرقام المنسقين للدعاة :
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: محمد المنجد
جوال منسقه/٠٥٠٦٨٣٨٩١١
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: د. عائض القرني
جوال منسقه/ ٠٥٠٥٤٦٣٥٧٠
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: د. سلمان العودة
جوال منسقه/ ٠٥٠٣٢٥٠٢٥٠
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: د. صالح المغامسي
جوال منسقه/٠٥٥٩١٩١٤٣٤
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: د. يوسف الأحمد
جوال منسقه/٠٥٥٥٢٤٤٤٠٧
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: د. خالد الجبير
جوال منسقه/٠٥٠٤١١٥٦٧٩
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: خالد الخليوي
جوال منسقه/٠٥٠٣٤٦٠١١٢
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: د. عبد الله السلمي
جوال منسقه/٠٥٠٨١٢٠٥٠٨
=====================
الدعاة : سلطان الدغيلبي (أبو زقم) و عبد الله غازي الشمري(أبوغازي(
جوال منسقهم/٠٥٠٥٢٢٦٧٧٠
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: عصام عبد العزيز العويد
جوال منسقه/٠٥٠٩٩٤٨٢٩٢ أو/٠٥٠٠٩٩٩٠٤٨
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: د. عبدالرحمن المحرج
جوال منسقه/ ٠٥٥٦٢٥١٧٤٥
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: د. عبد المحسن الأحمد
جوال منسقه/٠٥٠٠٧٧٦٩٢٥
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: د. محمد العريفي
جوال منسقه/ ٠٥٥٤٩٥٨٨٨٨
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: د. ناصر الأحمد
جوال منسقه/٠٥٠٠٤٢٢٩٩٨
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: مشعل العتيبي
جوال منسقه/٠٥٥٥٢٩٩٥٠٧
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: طلال الدوسري
جوال منسقه/٠٥٥٥٢٢٢٠٢٧
===================== 
المعاقين بمستشفى النقاهة
جوال منسقهم/٠٥٠٠٠٠٩٧٩١ 
=====================
الشيخ: محمد جربوع القحطاني
جوال منسقه/٠٥٠٧٠٨٧٦٨٨ 
=====================
الشيخ: علي با قيس
جوال منسقه/ ٠٥٥٦٦٦٧١٧٠
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: ناصر العبيد
جوال منسقه/٠٥٥٤٤٨٤٤٢٤
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: د. ناصر العمر
جوال منسقه/٠٥٠٥٤٥٤٩٠٢
=====================
الشيخ : خالد البكر
جوال منسقه/ ٠٥٠٥١٨٦٣٨٠
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: د.عبد السلام محمد الشويعر
محاضر بكلية الملك فهد الأمنية 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥٢٤٦٩٦٢
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: د. عبد الله بن ناصر السلمي 
(أستاذ مساعد بالمعهد العالي للقضاء )
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥١٥٠٩١٢هاتف المنزل/ ٠١٤٢٨٤٤٦٣
=====================
الشيخ: علي الزهراني 
جوال/ ٠٥٥٦٢٢٠٠٠٦
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ:د. خالد عبد الله المصلح 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥١٤٧٠٠٤هاتف بعنيزة/ ٠٦٣٦٤٠٣٨٢
طالب ابن عثيمين
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: د. فهد العامر 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥٤٤١٢٤١
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: د. سعد عبدالله الحميد 
جوال/ ٠٥٥٥١٥٥١٤٤
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: فهد بن صالح المبارك 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥٥٩٩٢٥٥
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: فهد بن محمد المسعود
جوال/ ٠٥٠٤٩٦٠٩٥٠
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: فيصل بن سكيت السكيت 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥٤٢٥١٨٨
===================== 
الشيخ: ماجد محمد آل مبارك 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٤٤٦٣٥٨٢ 
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: مانع بن محمد المانع
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥٤٠٤٣٤٠العنوان: الدرعية
=====================
الشيخ: متعب بن عبد العزيز السديري 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥١٩٠٥٠٣
=====================
ش: محمد بن إبراهيم الحقيل 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥٤٠٠١٢٩العنوان: الدرعية
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: محمد بن أحمد الفيفي
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥٤٨٩٨٤٨
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: محمد بن حمد المشوح 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٦٢٧٤٧٣٢
=====================
فضيلة الشيخ: محمد بن سليمان المهنا 

جوال/ ٠٥٠٥٤٩٠٥٢٥العنوان: حي البديعة
=====================
الشيخ: محمد عبد الرحمن السدحان 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٤٤٢٣٨٣٩العنوان: شمال الرياض
=====================
الشيخ: محمد بن عبد الله الغديان 
هاتف عمل/ ٠١٤٧٣٠٤٠١هاتف منزل/ ٠١٤١١٤٤٤٣
=====================
الشيخ: محمد بن عبد الواحد العريفي 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٣٩٥٦٩٢٣
=====================
الشيخ: معاذ بن عبد الله أبانمي 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥٤٦٩٩١٦
=====================
الشيخ: موفق بن سليمان الحربي 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥٢٢٢١٣٩
=====================
الشيخ: وليد بن عيسى السعدون 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٦٢٩١١٦٠
=====================
الشيخ: إبراهيم عبد الله الجريسي 
هاتف عمل/ ٠١٤٠١٠٢١١
هاتف منزل/ ٠١٤٨٣٠٢٢٠هاتف منزل/ ٠١٤٨٨٧٤٥٤
=====================
الشيخ: إبراهيم بن عبد الله الفارس 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٤٤٠٧٢٢٦
=====================
الشيخ: إبراهيم بن محمد الحبر 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥١١٢٨٩٧
===================== 

الشيخ: أحمد بن إبراهيم الربيعان 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥٢٥٥٥٨٥
===================== 
الشيخ: أحمد بن إبراهيم اليحيى 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٣٢٧٩٤٦٠  
=====================
الشيخ: أحمد بن إبراهيم بن ريس 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٤٤٥٤٥٩٤
===================== 
 
الشيخ: أحمد عبد الرحمن العثمان 
هاتف العمل/ ٠١٤٠١٠٢١١ 
===================== 
الشيخ: أحمد عبد العزيز الرصيص 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥٢٧١٤٨١ 
=====================
الشيخ: أحمد بن عبد الكريم الخضر 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥٢١٧٩٦٣
=====================
الشيخ: أحمد بن محمد اليحيى 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٤٤٣٩٨١٥
=====================
الشيخ: إسماعيل بن محمد القاسم 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥٤٤٣٢٤٨ 
=====================
الشيخ: أمين بن عبد الله الشقاوي 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٤٤٢٠٥٦٠
=====================
الداعية: سليمان الجبيلان 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥١٤٤١٤٨العنوان: منطقة القصيم
=====================
الداعية: عبد الكريم المشيقح 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥١٣١٦٦٩ العنوان: منطقة القصيم
=====================
الشيخ :سامي المحيميد
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥١١٠٤٠٤٠ العنوان: القصيم
=====================
الشيخ : أمير السر 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٢٨١١٢١٠ 
=====================
الشيخ : عادل المقبل
(عضو في جهاز الهيئة ويستقبل بلاغات المواطنين للقبض على السحرة) 
جوال/ ٠٥٥٥٢١١٠٤٠
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥٤٥٥٩٤٦جوال/ ٠٥٠٥٩٨١٠٤٥
=====================
الشيخ: أبو طلحة 
جوال/ ٠٥٥١٢٢٢٨٨٥
=====================
الشيخ: عبد المحسن العمران 
جوال/ ٠٥٥٥١٠٤٥٠٩
=====================
الشيخ: سلطان الصالح 
جوال/ ٠٥٥٥٢٤٧٧٨٢
=====================
الشيخ: أبو نايف الخثعمي 
جوال/ ٠٥٥٧٤٧٤٢٢٨
=====================
الشيخ: علي آل ياسين 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٧٧٠٠٩٣٥ جوال/ ٠٥٠٧٧٠٠٤٧٦
=====================
الشيخ : عبد الملك الدهيش
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥١١٦٦١٠
=====================
الشيخ: علي آل ياسين 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٧٧٠٠٩٣٥جوال/ ٠٥٠٧٧٠٠٤٧٦
=====================
الشيخ : سعود الفائز 
جوال/ ٠٥٥٤٢٧٤٧٨٤
=====================
الشيخ : سند الركبان 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٤٤٦٩٤٤١
=====================
القارئ: حمد الدغريري 
(مؤذن جامع الراجحي الجديد )
جوال: ٠٥٥٥٤٦١٤١٣
=====================
القارئ: خلف الزهراني (ابو خلاد) 
جوال/ ٠٥٥٥٥٦٨٩٣٨
=====================
القارئ: الشيخ: زيد البحري
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥٢١٦٧٤٨
=====================
القارئ: ياسر الدوسري 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥٣١٤٥٥٤ جوال/ ٠٥٥٥٣١٤٥٥٤
=====================
القارئ: ناصر القطامي 
جوال/ ٠٥٥٥١١٨٨٤٩
=====================
القارئ : عادل الكلباني 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٥٤٥٠٠٨٥ 
=====================
الشيخ: د. محمد الرومي 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٠٨٤٨١١٨
=====================
الشيخ: عايض العصيمي 
جوال/ ٠٥٠١٠٠٥٢٠٠
=====================
الشيخ: يوسف المنصور 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٤٨٩٤٣٥٨
=====================
الشيخ: محمد القحطاني (أبو ياسر) 
جوال/ ٠٥٥٥٢٣٢٤١١
=====================
الشيخ: عبد العزيز السبيعي 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٤٤٤٥٤٥٦
=====================
الشيخ: عبد الله با دحدح 
جوال/ ٠٥٥١٤٠٥٤٩٦
=====================
الشيخ: د. محمد حجازي 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٣٤٠٣٠٦٦
=====================
الشيخ: حسن بداح القحطاني 
جوال/ ٠٥٠٦٤١٧٨٢٨
=====================

----------


## دموع غزة

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## حنان بلحاج

إليك بعض العناوين بالمغرب
المكتبة الوطنية للمملكة المغربية الرباط

----------

